# Alpina Startimer quartz AL-280N4S6 module battery replacement



## minchomexa

Well, it has come to the dreaded stuttering second hand, Is replacing the battery an easy task? or should I take it to a repair shop to get it done? I've done a few seikos before and know about using plastic tweezers, but I can't find battery type before opening up the case.

Any help is greatly appreciated. pictures of the module? anybody?

Thanks!


----------



## Nokie

From the few caseback pix I can find, it looks like a simple notched cover. If you post a picture of the back more might chime in as well.

If you have the right tools it is usually easy, but you have to be careful not to scratch or damage anything when taking the cover off. A good watchmaker can also do this quickly and usually not expensive if you don't want to mess with it.

This might be of interest- How To Open A Watch Back- Watch Repair tools | Esslinger and Company | Esslinger Watchmaker Supplies Blog


----------



## minchomexa

yes, I got the tool needed to open the case. Im more worried of what's inside. I've learned from working on cars and not having the right tools/parts while replacing a head gasket! and no car to run to parts store. I wonder what size battery it needs, or other covers that would need to be moved out of the way.


----------



## minchomexa

Well, that was easier than I thought, it just pops right off!!


----------



## minchomexa

If it helps anyone it's a 381 battery.


----------



## marsavius

minchomexa said:


> If it helps anyone it's a 381 battery.


Do you by chance no the serial code for yours? It might help to identify when the battery change occurred. I have 2 big date Startimers and they have a much smaller battery https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/alpina-startimer-quartz-correct-battery-%3D-395-399-sr927sw-5002319.html


----------

